#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Dúvida na OmniTIK !

## leoneoliveira

Gostaria da opinião de vocês na configuração da OmniTIK..
Atualmente uso uma no modo "A" e setado o data/rate em 24 MB
Necessitei aumentar o data/rate para 36 MB para oferecer planos maiores (3 e 5 megas)

Comprei outra OmniTIK para instalar na mesma torre (2 metros acima da que já está instalada) e queria saber o seguinte:
Para passar mais banda uso o modo "A" e data/rate 54MB ou Uso modo "N" e data/rate 54MB?
Ou dessa forma passaria a mesma banda? (Modo A ou modo N sendo os 54MB no data/rate) ?

----------


## fredericoafd

Amigo, só use modo "a" se vc utiliza criptografia wpa nos equipamentos ou possui clientes incompativeis com modo n... caso contrario ative o modo n e deixe o data rate automático. Se sua rede for toda mikrotik ative o nv2 tambem...

----------

